
Startpoint: A saner replacement for `if __name__ == “__main__”` - pavelbr
https://github.com/pavelbraginskiy/ismain
======
earenndil
To be honest, the overhead of getting a library such as this one integrated
into a project...isn't worth the overhead or extra time taken over just
writing `if __name__ == "__main"`. Yes, having to write that out is shitty,
and there should be a better way, but that's the best we have and a
librarified solution isn't _better_ , it's missing the point.

~~~
pavelbr
I thought about this for a while before I published it. In the end, I thought
it was neat and didn't see a reason not to.

------
pavelbr
Try it online:
[https://tio.run/##TU87DsIwDJ3xKQxLGomPEFsFiAFYOQBClQspjdTEUe...](https://tio.run/##TU87DsIwDJ3xKQxLGomPEFsFiAFYOQBClQspjdTEUeqBnr6UFhU8We/Z75NTXbbtnQT3WJqq4mVocLtVp8tZQRHZYS0UJbD1gtYFjoLGS2x6BA6/PckyT85k2Rypkl1FLn9QGuKHmh3Zq/HfmelMI0c0LyvJWmt4mAIdWZ9QfNY6hUnRsRatxw9wXae3DpsMWlZDFw5gyDxI/of@mvRlYKjUS18Vr9Tt@xwaKdlvfpULZswpgrmXjItuxpPRoW3f)

